# kelly, kdz pm, regen and throttle combo question



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,
I live in a hilly place and was not going to go down the pm regen way but I am now thinking it will increase my range somewhat.

Can any one help me understand the characteristics of this controler when using regen (KDZ72401,24V-72V,400A,PM with Regen)?

It is for a motorbike so no revercing is required, This is what I belive to be true, 
With the vehicle under way for the regen to be activated the throttle must be closed (throttle and forward switch disabled), then the brake micro switch turned on, then if using adjustable the regen can be adjusted (brake position pot).

Am I corect in thinking that regen will not start if brake switch is turned on but throttle is still open?

What about if brake switch is on (in regen mode) and throttle is then opened?
I ask this because you need to use the rear brake on a bike on a hill start at the same time as the throttle, like a hand brake on a car. 

Will oppening throttle over-ride the active command to be in regen?

The regen hase to be linked to the rear brake because if you was to link it to the front and the regen braking affected the rear when you are using the front brake you will at some point end up in a bush!

I'v tryed kelly and they tryed to be helpful but there english is more broken than mine 

Thanks Tom


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tom,

Your about right in your assumptions.
If you hit the brake with the throttle open it will cut the power.
On my motorcycle I have gotten around this by disconnecting the rear brake light switch, since I so rarely use it now I have regen, and can use it for turning slowly or hillstarts.
Steve


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,









Thats the kind of set up i'm thinking, only with out buzzer and throttle 'safty' micro switch, cant get them on pot twist any way.

Steve do you mean you have release throttle regen?, or are you using like I might try a aditional left hand brake with a micro switch and a pot, kind of a seporate back brake? then still being able to feather both front and back and throttle?

Thanks Tom


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tom,

No, I don't use the "release throttle" regen method, but have 2 alternatives. On one bike I have the brake light turn on regen, with a hall throttle reversed on the left handlebar (so pushing forward increases regen), on another I have a left hand lever (modified clutch lever) with a microswitch built in, and a special pressure sensitive resistor material to vary regen. The second method is preffered, mainly because regen braking isn't always as predictable or trouble free as it should be!

Steve


----------



## tom_001 (Mar 19, 2011)

excelent thanks thats what I was thinking of, a separate, regen brake leaver where the clutch was, thanks for letting me feed off your real world experance it is invaluable


----------

